# Can't see resorts section



## vacationlover2 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Missing sections?*

Hi,

I seem to be missing whole sections of the BBS, such as Eastern, Florida, Western, Marriott, etc.  That whole section is missing?

Help!


----------



## m61376 (Jul 30, 2007)

We must have posted at the same time. Glad to see I'm not alone. I guess that's what happens when you've been away (like me) for a few days


----------



## Dave M (Jul 30, 2007)

Closing this thread. See this one, especially my "Oops!" post.


----------

